# High Fiber Food?



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm in need of some help. My sisters 1 year old Lab had to go to the vet last Friday because of some anal glad issues. They recommended putting him on a high fiber diet. She feeds him Eukanuba Premium..which contains 7% fiber, from what I recall.
What I'm wondering is if you can help me to find a food that is high quality, high fiber, and reasonably priced. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Wellness Super 5 healthy mix has not more than 8% crude fiber according to the ingredient listing on the website. 

Anal sac issues are often associated with allergies so she should also investigate possibly adding some allergy treatments such as antihistamines. Sometimes anal sac issues and hypothyroidism go hand and hand too. She can also add toppers like canned pumpkin to increase fiber intake.


----------



## Jrod (Feb 22, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Anal sac issues are often associated with allergies so she should also investigate possibly adding some allergy treatments such as antihistamines. Sometimes anal sac issues and hypothyroidism go hand and hand too. She can also add toppers like canned pumpkin to increase fiber intake.


I agree with Dallas. 

Canned Pumpkin is a great quick/immediate way to add fiber with out changing food. Just make sure its just canned pumpkin NOT the pumpkin pie mix. Add it in slow and see how the dog reacts to it. If it is the fiber causing issues then make a switch to a higher fiber food. Just don't buy what the Vet may be selling out of their practice. 

From what I kind find Eukanuba Premium Formulas are listing 4% max fiber. 

Good luck and keep us posted. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You can also give some plain Metamucil (not sure of the dosage for a dog), but make sure it's the plain variety--many of the flavored ones and flavored wafers contain artificial sweeteners which are not advisable for dogs. Some of the sweeteners (xylitol) are deadly.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Last time I was at the vet we were chatting about anal glands...<heeheehee>...The vet was saying that he sees a correlation between higher protein food and anal gland issues....anyone else heard this?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Y'all need to add fiber for anal sac issues.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Can you add benefiber to their water? It works for people no taste at all. We give my 45 lb grandson 2 teaspoons a day.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My old border collie always had to go in and get his anal glands expressed. Once we switched to a higher protein food (Go!), his visits in dropped to once every or twice a year. Never heard about the more fiber part and we switched his food for a totally unrelated reason but it was a definite bonus!

When I had to give Ranger high fibre food (after the knife swallowing), the vet said to buy the high fibre bag of Hills. It definitely worked (though it could only be a short term solution for ranger due to his grain intolerance). Maybe that would help?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

How is the poop? Anal gland issues can be a result of soft poop.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> How is the poop? Anal gland issues can be a result of soft poop.


Not necessarily....my Barkley had a constant anal gland issue and he had solid poops his entire life. He had some other issues going on including allergies and hypothyroidism. Toby, on the other hand, is the king of the soft poop, yet he has no anal sac expression issues at all.


----------



## Toffifay (Dec 29, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> You can also give some plain Metamucil (not sure of the dosage for a dog), but make sure it's the plain variety--many of the flavored ones and flavored wafers contain artificial sweeteners which are not advisable for dogs. Some of the sweeteners (xylitol) are deadly.


I've used this in the past and it works really well, almost too well! I added one measuring teaspoon to my 85 lb. dogs food. Works better than anything else I've tried.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi all, she has switched his food as well as put some carrots and cooked peas mixed in with it.
I'm not sure how his poop is, because he doesn't live with me. lol


----------

